# Got the call today!



## BlackHalo (30 Sep 2008)

Well after a long 6 months of paper work, waiting, and hoping, I finally got my call today! I've been offered an Infantry position with the PPCLI and I couldn't be happier! I start training on the 20th of October and hope to see some of you in the new year!


----------



## fire_guy686 (1 Oct 2008)

Congratulations and best of luck during BMQ.


----------



## 2fly (1 Oct 2008)

Congrats on being selected.  Drop us a line and tell us how you make out at basic and your infantry phase training.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Oct 2008)

Congratulations, and good luck with your training.  

You might want to reconsider using the capbadge of the PPCLI as your avatar though; you're not there yet;  some people that are members of units who have earned their way there, and the privilege to wear the capbadge find this alittle...insulting or offensive (couldn't think of better words.)

Again, congrats and good luck!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You might want to reconsider using the capbadge of the PPCLI as your avatar though; you're not there yet;  some people that are members of units who have earned their way there, and the privilege to wear the capbadge find this alittle...insulting or offensive (couldn't think of better words.)



Premature?  

Congrats on the call, BlackHalo


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Oct 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Premature?
> 
> Congrats on the call, BlackHalo



Yes..tks!!


----------



## whitey (1 Oct 2008)

6 months.....I can only ask why? You've got me a little worried. Two weeks ago i got done with my medical, aptitude test, and interview. I had a little bit of a hitch with my medical (they didn't think my eye site was up to standard.) that being said they gave me a medical form that I had to take to my optometrist. I did that the day after and mailed it in. Originally I was told it was very possible for me to be leaving Oct 3rd for BMQ.  That didn't happen, I'm guessing due my vision on my medical.  Anyways the optometrist said i had perfect vision, but still I haven't gotten a phone call. I seriously hope I'm not waiting 6 months, I'm really excited to start my new career and waiting would just kill me. So were there any special circumstances that had you waiting 6 months? And am I going to be waiting 6 months? When i talked to the recruiter before my medical he said Oct 3rd BMQ looks promising for you. Congratulation and SORRY, I don't mean to hijack your thread! Just curious, anxious, excited, and not very patient.


----------



## BC Old Guy (1 Oct 2008)

While I can't speak for Eye in the Sky, be careful of trying to apply his experience to your situation.

Since you had to get your eyes checked, and the form was mailed in, there could be a week for the form to travel through the mail, and be recorded into your file.  Depending on how busy the PA is, your file may not be checked until there is a scheduled down time - which often is Friday.  Depending on what the PA decides, your file may have to go to the RMO before a final decision is made.  The time to get to the RMO is another week to 10 days, then the RMO staff consider the files on a first-come, first-serviced basis.

So, you could get a call on Monday, (which would be optimistic).  However, you can expect it to take a little longer.  Give the CFRC/D 2 weeks, then followup with them to ensure that there isn't anything else holding up the file.


----------



## BlackHalo (1 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky: Thanks for the heads up. I didn't know it would be offensive. I've changed it up so as not to step on any toes. 

whitey: I had to wait about 2 months for my criminal back ground check to come back from the FBI and State Police from when I lived in the USA for a few years. Otherwise it would have only been about 4 months long. Other then the background check, I had no hitches with my application at all. The wait was tough but it is going to be so worth it once I'm through BMQ and starting on my career with the CF. 

Thanks everyone for the congratulations.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Oct 2008)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> While I can't speak for Eye in the Sky, be careful of trying to apply his experience to your situation.



I think you meant one of the other posters in this thread ???


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Oct 2008)

BlackHalo said:
			
		

> Eye In The Sky: Thanks for the heads up. I didn't know it would be offensive. I've changed it up so as not to step on any toes.



I was looking for the thread I had seen where one of the forum members had worded it much better than I did, and just found it.  From this thread, a quote from Flawed Design:



> New members/posters joining the site- just a heads up
> 
> Heres a few points I've seen cause many many (avoidable) arguments in the few years I've posted here. Not to sound condisending, it's just better when new members stick around and contribute to the board and not just butt heads with everyone.
> 
> ...



Again...good luck!


----------



## BlackHalo (1 Oct 2008)

Thanks for that linked post, I do whole heartedly agree with his point. 

And thanks again for the "Good luck" wishes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Oct 2008)

Hey, no prob-lemo.  Just remember to do (1) what your told, (2) when your told, (3) how your told to 101% of your abilities when you start the training, never fail to see the humour in things (even when you can't laugh), and take 1 day at a time...its a wild ride.  ;D


----------



## BlackHalo (1 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Hey, no prob-lemo.  Just remember to do (1) what your told, (2) when your told, (3) how your told to 101% of your abilities when you start the training, never fail to see the humour in things (even when you can't laugh), and take 1 day at a time...its a wild ride.  ;D



That's the plan! I've been wanting into the forces since I got out of high school in 2003 but only decided to go head on with it earlier this year. I know that even though I have an idea of what I'm getting into, that I'll be more then likely proven wrong withing the first few hours of being at BMQ... and stangely enough, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## whitey (1 Oct 2008)

Still... 4 months ugh. Thanks for the replies anyways.


----------



## BlackHalo (1 Oct 2008)

whitey said:
			
		

> Still... 4 months ugh. Thanks for the replies anyways.



Maybe not. Every applicant is different. Some have been though everything and off to training in under 2 months, other's have taken years to get in. No application is the same so it's very possibly that you could get your call in the next week or by Friday. You never know. Just keep a positive attitude and keep your goal in site!


----------



## BlackHalo (9 Oct 2008)

Well just updating this thread. I went in today for my enrollment ceremony. There were only 6 people being accepted at this time from CFRC Vancouver. Now I have a week to wait then off to BMQ on the 18th. Not much longer until I get my chance to earn the rights to fight for our country!


----------



## whitey (10 Oct 2008)

Congrats bro, and good luck at BMQ maybe ill see you out edmonton.


----------



## BlackHalo (11 Oct 2008)

Thanks! Edmonton would definately be preferred over Shilo but I'll make the best of which ever I end up at.


----------

